# Samsung Stops selling Online



## rish1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Samsung to stop selling 48 smartphones online - The Times of India



> While its peers like Xiaomi and Motorola are busy selling millions of handsets online, the South Korean giant has given in to mounting pressure from thousands of brick-and-mortar retailers over predatory online pricing and has decided to extend exclusivity on selling rights of 48 models, including its much-awaited Galaxy Alpha and Note 4, to offline retailers.
> 
> Offline handset retailers have been facing the heat from their online counterparts due to heavy discounts offered online, which they couldn't match. This has led to the formation of All India Mobile Retailers Association (AIMRA), a body that has vowed to work for the mutual benefits of brick-and-mortar retailers and maintain price hygiene across trade channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## lywyre (Sep 23, 2014)

Good. That will leave some breathing space for competitors. 20% of samsung's share up for grabs


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 23, 2014)

HAHAHA !!! I remember saying somewhere that the kind of arse kicking they got from S5 Mini's ridiculous pricing shows they'll break all ties with flipkart. Poor Samsung. Won't learn.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

This is bad for Samsung.  And certainly for the consumers as well. Now the retailers will sell it at their own price. This is the reason why Indians rarely compete globally.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 23, 2014)

First Nokia was arrogant and its dead

now seems SAMI getting arrogant...death  is very close.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2014)

Proper news will be like this:

* Samsung to stop selling*


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 23, 2014)

^


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> First Nokia was arrogant and its dead
> 
> now seems SAMI getting arrogant...death  is very close.



Nokia took a stupid decision.
In case of Samsung its not. 
People buying from online learn something or other [at least spec sheet] and compare prices and select the best and lowest, which hurts sammy's overpriced bloats.
Its not the case for offline buyers. Buyers come and ask "Baai ek acha phone dena?" Thats it, easy to push those bloats.
Thats sammy's strategy


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> First Nokia was arrogant and its dead
> 
> now seems SAMI getting arrogant...death  is very close.


+1 for this, no knowledge after Nokia's status...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> First Nokia was arrogant and its dead
> 
> now seems SAMI getting arrogant...death  is very close.



Digging its own grave


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Proper news will be like this:
> 
> * Samsung to stop selling*


Why??

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Proper news will be like this:
> 
> * Samsung to stop selling*


Why??


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Proper news will be like this:
> 
> * Samsung to stop selling*



Samsung once upon a time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2014)

Samsung can't compete online anymore. You forgot motorola and xiaomi already ? Also nexus! 
Offline still Samsung will own all other phones.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Nokia took a stupid decision.
> In case of Samsung its not.
> People buying from online learn something or other [at least spec sheet] and compare prices and select the best and lowest, which hurts sammy's overpriced bloats.
> Its not the case for offline buyers. Buyers come and ask "Baai ek acha phone dena?" Thats it, easy to push those bloats.
> Thats sammy's strategy


This true. Like my cousin who bought Samsung duos instead of moto.


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2014)

AIMRA Sounds like CIA.

- - - Updated - - -



gopi_vbboy said:


> First Nokia was arrogant and its dead
> 
> now seems SAMI getting arrogant...death  is very close.



Sony will die before samshit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2014)

About time they stopped selling phones and tablets at all.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> First Nokia was arrogant and its dead
> .



why do you say that?


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

Minion said:


> AIMRA Sounds like CIA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


+100
They have great compact phone but pricing.
They have great phone with camera but bad at processing (software)
They have excellent tablet but no compliant


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 25, 2014)

sony tablet is gg!


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2014)

rish said:


> Samsung to stop selling 48 smartphones online - The Times of India



this is bad for us consumers,if other companies follow this,phone prices will shoot up to the old insane prices we used to pay earlier


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> sony tablet is gg!


Means


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> why do you say that?



Nokia android story.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Nokia android story.



that doesnt make nokia dead 
sure it lost marketshare but windows phone is a really nice OS despite its shortcomings


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2014)

How will they stop it? They can stop selling it to WS Retail, what about the large number of shops who also sell via online and ebay? This will greatly benefit ebay for sure.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

singleindian said:


> This true. Like my cousin who bought Samsung duos instead of moto.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

tkin said:


> How will they stop it? They can stop selling it to WS Retail, what about the large number of shops who also sell via online and ebay? This will greatly benefit ebay for sure.



still ebay is risky,too many fakes and no warranty sometimes
what samsung and other companies including brick and mortar stores should have done is make flipkart increase pricing instead of stopping products and the showrooms should sell it at a particular cheaper price only 

what was happening instead is that brick and mortar stores were overpricing and often cheating customers whereas flipkart was cheap and gave their own guarantee


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> still ebay is risky,too many fakes and no warranty sometimes
> what samsung and other companies including brick and mortar stores should have done is make flipkart increase pricing instead of stopping products and the showrooms should sell it at a particular cheaper price only
> 
> what was happening instead is that brick and mortar stores were overpricing and often cheating customers whereas flipkart was cheap and gave their own guarantee



They first need to make VFM phones, stop overpricing them *cough*  crapple, samdung, sony, htc *cough* and release their kernel sources. selling part comes later.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They first need to make VFM phones, stop overpricing them *cough*  crapple, samdung, sony, htc *cough* and release their kernel sources. selling part comes later.



+1000000 to that!
ive got friends who buy samsung phones such as the grand then complain about it all the time and keep getting issues etc
then they sell the phone and buy samsungs S5 and note 3 etc and the complains return but they will still go ahead and buy the next samsung


----------



## $hadow (Sep 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> +1000000 to that!
> ive got friends who buy samsung phones such as the grand then complain about it all the time and keep getting issues etc
> then they sell the phone and buy samsungs S5 and note 3 etc and the complains return but they will still go ahead and buy the next samsung



Samsung is still a brand name in India and this is what non geeks refer to best for themselves and you cannot change it


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Samsung is still a brand name in India and this is what non geeks refer to best for themselves and you cannot change it



i know but after facing alot of trouble with the same brand,buying stuff from the same troublesome brand again and again doesnt make sense
i know sony is also equally popular etc and that in my family every one will buy sony blindly but their quality is much better than samsungs atleast for TVs(havent bought an xperia phone yet so cant comment on that)


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2014)

"This has led to the formation of All India Mobile Retailers Association (AIMRA), a body that has vowed to work for the mutual benefits of brick-and-mortar retailers and maintain price hygiene across trade channels."

Basically an Association formed to rip off customers for good as they used to be before the online shopping boom.

As far as online shopping goes, I am afraid the cat is out of bag. Tech savvy people are used to the convenience of shopping online and the deep discounts offered are what we have come to expect as norm. Its what we call fair pricing. I personally wouldn't go to a brick & mortar store to pay a premium for a Sammy just because it's not available online. I will probably just go with a Moto or a HTC.


----------



## nginx (Sep 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> Nokia took a stupid decision.
> In case of Samsung its not.
> People buying from online learn something or other [at least spec sheet] and compare prices and select the best and lowest, which hurts sammy's overpriced bloats.
> Its not the case for offline buyers. Buyers come and ask "Baai ek acha phone dena?" Thats it, easy to push those bloats.
> Thats sammy's strategy



That kind of strategy is short-sighted and won't do them any favors in the long run.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i know but after facing alot of trouble with the same brand,buying stuff from the same troublesome brand again and again doesnt make sense
> i know sony is also equally popular etc and that in my family every one will buy sony blindly but their quality is much better than samsungs atleast for TVs(havent bought an xperia phone yet so cant comment on that)



Sony is always costly when you compare it as an alternative of Samsung and we live in India where cheap is mostly best in comparison.


----------



## AbhMkh (Sep 27, 2014)

Good thing, I won't have to read a plethora of reviews from those STUPID AND IGNORANT FU*KS who post on Flipkart.


The attitude of the Indian consumer abhors me.

The reviews for a Samsung Galaxy S5 will say, "Snapdragon is better than Exynos, Samsung is cheating Indian customers" !. When I read this, I am like, Oh ! you ridiculous and stupid man !. Are you actually aware of the capabilities of  either chipset ?.If you would, you would know that there is nothing the Snapdragon version can do and the Exynos version cannot !(not counting 4G).

I am sick and tired of these AssHol*es. Would be nice not to see them around.  

Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## abracadabra (Sep 27, 2014)

It's better they close down sooner, no innovation nothing, just add more bloatware and churn a 100 models a year, without supporting it at all and milk the consumers. Just because they brought out the Edge , they are no good.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 28, 2014)

To hell with brick and mortar shop and those retarded, boorish salesmen. Im so glad i dont have to deal with these idiots since online shopping substantiated. I think we should start a committee for awareness regarding online shopping and discourage people to shop offline so that these idiots suffer more.


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 28, 2014)

srkmish said:


> To hell with brick and mortar shop and those retarded, boorish salesmen. Im so glad i dont have to deal with these idiots since online shopping substantiated. I think we should start a committee for awareness regarding online shopping and discourage people to shop offline so that these idiots suffer more.


+10000000 to that suggestion of yours man  we should do it


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Sony is always costly when you compare it as an alternative of Samsung and we live in India where cheap is mostly best in comparison.



still sony offers better quaiity and after sales than samsung
samsung offers poor quality materials and even their staff is very rude and blames us for defects
same with apple's official reseller-maple very rude staff who keep saying you shouldnt charge at night etc which honestly is the worst excuse ever

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> Good thing, I won't have to read a plethora of reviews from those STUPID AND IGNORANT FU*KS who post on Flipkart.
> 
> 
> The attitude of the Indian consumer abhors me.
> ...



true dat,exynos is underestimated,the only issue it has is lack of a complete rom ie bugfree etc
still most of those bugs rarely show up


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> still sony offers better quaiity and after sales than samsung
> samsung offers poor quality materials and even their staff is very rude and blames us for defects
> same with apple's official reseller-maple very rude staff who keep saying you shouldnt charge at night etc which honestly is the worst excuse ever
> 
> ...


Can't say about service since I never had any problem with any of these companies products.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Can't say about service since I never had any problem with any of these companies products.



ive had alot of issues with apple and samsungs service centres
very arrogant staff
ohh and i live in mumbai so its not even like its a wayy off service centre in some remote place,so its very disappointing to see that even in mumbai ,the staff is soo bad in their service centres

i had a small dead pixel in one of my ipads and maple asked for Rs25000 to exchange it for a refurb unit even though it was under warranty(i obviously declined)
the next month my official apple charger cable developed issues and they said it was because i was charging it at night,i argued and ended up buying a Rs500 prolink cable from them because i obviously cant use the ipad without a charger
in exact one week,same issue again and same excuse
i finally gave up and bought a capdase cable(which touchwood is working great so far) and fired off an email which they didnt reply to
in the future im gonna buy stuff from US and ask one of my family friends who keep going to and fro to get it for me,atleast i wont be spending a bomb on a product and not get satisfactory service
maybe the future will be better thanks to services like akosha(which i didnt know about when the above instances occured)


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ive had alot of issues with apple and samsungs service centres
> very arrogant staff
> ohh and i live in mumbai so its not even like its a wayy off service centre in some remote place,so its very disappointing to see that even in mumbai ,the staff is soo bad in their service centres
> 
> ...


Your Mapple experience is scaring. I am developing some issues with my Ipad charger looks like I better get it checked


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Your Mapple experience is scaring. I am developing some issues with my Ipad charger looks like I better get it checked



whatever you do do NOT buy apple accessories
im never buying anything from maple again
buy apple products from flipkart and for accessories,dont get official apple get capdase,amzer,griffin,much better stuff


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> whatever you do do NOT buy apple accessories
> im never buying anything from maple again
> buy apple products from flipkart and for accessories,dont get official apple get capdase,amzer,griffin,much better stuff



So your charger is working fine? I might also get it.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So your charger is working fine? I might also get it.



yeah capdase is the only trustworthy brand ive had so far
ive bought their accessories for all my gadgets


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah capdase is the only trustworthy brand ive had so far
> ive bought their accessories for all my gadgets



Thanks for the input man placed the order.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Thanks for the input man placed the order.



np


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 2, 2014)

I don;t own any samsung phone


----------



## Theodre (Oct 9, 2014)

Using Grand 2 for almost an year and Still no lag and Problems 
Not a sammy guy but still...


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Using Grand 2 for almost an year and Still no lag and Problems
> Not a sammy guy but still...



I dont get your first smiley is that sarcastic


----------



## Theodre (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> I dont get your first smiley is that sarcastic



Am actually satisfied with Samsung bro...  
But was confused with all the comments against sammy


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Am actually satisfied with Samsung bro...
> But was confused with all the comments against sammy



I'm also own a device from sammy, completely satisfied whatsoever except for exynos driver support for custom ROMS :/


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 9, 2014)

i have used two samsung phones (both CDMA). first was SCH N191 that worked for some an year and a half and then died. i used that like a machine - calls nit much but lot of mobile net. second is B229, bought last year. its working perfectly all right. 
had problems with the first one - downloaded pc suite from their website and it did not work. the service centre guy (only for cdma phones) was even extremely less informed. i banged his a$$ like anything. a sammy mobile, a sammy data cable, a pc suite downloaded from sammy website (model was mentioned) and it did not work.  he was absolutely clueless and almost cried. 
never used any high end model from samsung.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 12, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Good thing, I won't have to read a plethora of reviews from those STUPID AND IGNORANT FU*KS who post on Flipkart.
> 
> 
> The attitude of the Indian consumer abhors me.
> ...



Then you must read reviews on FK for S5 mini.. there u will find that people are now geeks..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

Vegito said:


> Then you must read reviews on FK for S5 mini.. there u will find that people are now geeks..



I pity those 61 n00bs who gave it 5 stars.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 12, 2014)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Using Grand 2 for almost an year and Still no lag and Problems
> Not a sammy guy but still...



As per GSMarena grand 2 was launched "Available. Released 2014, January"  so how can u r using it since year ?  lol

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I pity those 61 n00bs who gave it 5 stars.



yah.. those must be PR's

BTW u must be fan of DBZ like me..


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 15, 2014)

So as per the latest news, its Samsung who refused to give to the demands of retailer...LG and Sony though are planning to issue warning to online retailers...well that's a really pleasant surprise and good move by Samsung. Samsung head made is clear its an open market and retailers are free to offer their price...

its in TOI BTW..

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I pity those 61 n00bs who gave it 5 stars.



Well, it doesn't deserve 1 as well, so population of n00bs are higher in 1 star then in 5 star


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Well, it doesn't deserve 1 as well, so population of n00bs are higher in 1 star then in 5 star



Honestly, that phone doesn't even deserves to be in production. 26k for crapwiz and snapdragon 400,  nexus 5 would be miles better.


----------



## daemon1 (Oct 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Honestly, that phone doesn't even deserves to be in production. 26k for crapwiz and snapdragon 400,  nexus 5 would be miles better.



without any doubt Nexus 5 is far better specs at same price but its not about comparing one brand to another..if that was the case MI3 should have stopped production of Nexus 5 which is not the case..Samsung is in dominant position and they are reliable brand..


----------



## sonamkundles (Oct 20, 2014)

How will they stop it? They can stop selling it to WS Retail, what about the large number of shops who also sell via online and ebay? This will greatly benefit ebay for sure.


----------



## alessia1234 (Oct 21, 2014)

It's great.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 24, 2014)

Many brands are now washing off their hands for the product which are purchased online now ... Netgear ,Nikon , Sony , panasonic  ,canon , LG .. it will be a real headache if service centers don't provide warranty 

The price difference online and retail is quite good  .............................does it happen in developed countries too ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2014)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Many brands are now washing off their hands for the product which are purchased online now ... Netgear ,Nikon , Sony , panasonic  ,canon , LG .. it will be a real headache if service centers don't provide warranty
> 
> The price difference online and retail is quite good  .............................does it happen in developed countries too ??



I don't think so. middle men who are getting tough competition from online stores are the real culprit behind it.


----------



## riyasin123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Is this true?


----------

